# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Atëbotë

## yjori

Bindese matematika; kam kohe qe nuk mendoj me te vertete. Kjo ben te paprekshem dhe shmang ate peremrin "ne" ne atebote  duke ditur se keshtu eshte me mire . vecse kur shket dritareve te mia ndonje meteorit fjalesh. atehere rizgjohem ngadale duke rrahur nga pak qepallat e fjetura ndersa ngjyrat e shpirtit mugellojne ne tone te tjera. 
Sepse je tjetersi. Cdo gje eshte ndryshe, por kjo eshte e ndryshmja e ndryshme.

----------


## yjori

Nuk ka ndonje gje te keqe te folurit ne shumes, ndonese mua nuk me ngroh as njejesi. Do me pelqente te flisja per veten ne veten e trete. Ai. Ose "Es" me mire.
Ai esi beson vertete se nje dite do takohemi serish, ndryshe cfare kuptimi kish qe u njohem? Tha qellimisht "serish". Nuk eshte mire me sa duket, se mesa me kujtohet mua (ua, perpak sa nuk tha iu kujtua!), nuk jane takuar kurre ata.
Epo tani edhe konkretja, fizikja, fakti real na ka ardhur ne maje te hundes, per te mos folur per mishin.
Sa bukur do ish, e i duket se ka ndodhur vertet, kur u takuan ne pleqeri, ketu e dymije vjet me pare, rruginave shtruar me zambake. I kaluan njeri tjetrit anash e kthyen koken ne te njejten kohe, arsye e mjaftueshme kjo per t`u skuqur, ne mos nje pasqyrim tredimensional i se ardhmes. "Hm, kjo kujtesa ka filluar te me punoje rrengje"- menduan paralelisht e shkuan aty ku e kishin lene me fjale te perserisnin pafundesine.

----------


## Dito

Rekomandim miqesor :buzeqeshje: 
Nese vertet do te kuptojne, ler ndienjen te flasi jo matematiken :buzeqeshje: 

Dito.

----------


## yjori

linden nga burimi i jetes ate mengjes te perhershem dhe renden marroke drejt asaj botes me kufij, materie, lote, dhimbje dhe ekstaze. ajo u dashurua me valet dhe lulet, ai mbeti ererave. e ndiqte nga larg, po aq sa edhe e humbte krejt. 

ngado ngado, rendja e tyre perendon ne mengjesin e ri tjeter. atje ku takohet dashuria si ne kenget folklorike. 

ajo gjeti strehen brenda nje krijese te mishte. nga ajo brendesi e re, e shihte me syte e gjalle percudnimin e tij, qe nuk pranonte asnje suaze, sado te deshirueshme dhe perplasej kryenec mes qiejve dhe tokes. 

i permendej qe e njihte, por nuk dinte prej nga. ajo, nje qenie me trupin mbushur me leng si te shegeve dhe mishte si tul hene, ai i zhurmshem e shkallues si ere e shqetesuar, qe bridhte jo vec vende, por edhe kohera. 

i hapte dritaret kur futej ai ne dhome. hapte dritaret dhe fshihte zemren. nje dite nuk do te gjente ndoshta me as veten, vec nje rreze drite, do te puthte shtratin e saj ne ate shtepizen ne rrugicen e gjelber.

----------


## Veshtrusja

> i permendej qe e njihte, por nuk dinte prej nga. ajo, nje qenie me trupin mbushur me leng si te shegeve dhe mishte si tul hene, ai i zhurmshem e shkallues si ere e shqetesuar, qe bridhte jo vec vende, por edhe kohera.


uau yjori, me keni len me goje hapur

imazhe, ndienja, "erera" te mrekullueshme ne shkrimet qe keni postuar.... !

ju pershendes!

----------


## yjori

Mbi shpinen tende mund te nisesha edhe drejt parajses. ndoshta as ferrit nuk do t'i frikesha, ngaqe njeh gjuhen e cdo bote te kesaj toke, te nendheshme a te perqiellshme.

----------


## yjori

shkakton nje lloj perthithjeje. dikujt i kishe falur veshtrimet, dhe ai kishte marre rruget i verber. kerkonte me kot drite sysh te atille. dikujt i fali lleret e bardha, si buke te ngrohte. u largua kraheprere, i deshiruar per nje perqafim tjeter. dike e mori gjumi mbi gjinjte e saj. e gjeten te ngrire, mbeshtjelle me nje ortek debore. dikujt i mbeten gishterinjte mes flokeve te saj. u mbyt ne ato bime ujerash. 
tani ndjente si ajo vete po perpihej prej dikujt. i falte cdo gje, ujrat e pyjet, malet, ku perendonte dielli dhe gurgullimat e tingujt e gjalle, qe ai te humbte thellesive te saj derisa ajo te ishte perseri po aq e lire e permbi. ai nuk joshej. e lare ne ujra dritash ngrihej edhe nje mal me larte, por vec me nje fyell te stervjeter, ai e mekte dhe e terhiqte drejt vetes. vraponte lendinash, shkelte gure te ashper, zvarritej shtigjesh e mbuluar ne djerse e gjak e fshihej diku pas shpines se tij. Degjonte ne gaz e vaj tingujt e roberimit.

----------


## yjori

kur i cel syte ne diten e re, mendimi i perhershem je ti. e terheq mbi vete veten tende, ashtu e renduar nga ty, nga mendimet e nates. nisim rrugen te dy. ti shkel mbi mendimet e mia kuturu, une shkel diten time pa kujdes. i terheq oret zvarre. zor te gjej vend per ty andej nga vertitem. dikur nuk gjej dot me vend as per veten. te tjeret nuk me gjejne dot mua. kudo je vetem ti. ndarja eshte nje fjale pa kuptim. ngjizja eshte nje mallkim. dua te te c'bej. ose te te tjetersoj. ti mund te jesh nje shuk letre, ose nje kapse rrobash qe bie poshte ballkonit. ti mund te jesh asgjeja. mund te mos kesh ekzistuar kurre. dhe as do te ekzistosh me. mos harro, merri me vete edhe ato dreq fjalesh.

----------


## Ard

Nuk e di se c'flake frymezimi te ka zene,por bombardimet e tua,sidomos kjo e fundit,godasin tek lexuesin,embelsisht,bukur.Vazhdo....

----------


## yjori

(kopjuar)

C`do te me thuash me heshtjen?
Kumbon diku ne zbrazeti 
Te hesht nuk mundem  
te te flas nuk kam sesi. 

C`do te me thuash me pranine tende?
Qendron prane meje ne vetmi 
Te te harroj keshtu nuk mundem, 
te te afrohem s’kam sesi. 

Cfare do te bejme ne te dy? 
Te tretem me mire, mos te jem. 
Me c’ben nga e qena ne asgje, 
ne jete vetem ti prape me sjell.

----------


## westood

GOETHE

In tausend Formen magst du dich verstecken,
Doch, Allerliebste, gleich erkenne ich dich;
Du magst mit Zauberschleiern dich bedeken,
Allgegenwaertige,gleich erkenne ich dich.

----------


## yjori

(kopjuar)

I ndjen aromat e mia kur ti mbi mua ndricon? 
Gjak i gjelber shket dejeve 
Syve celin sythe gazmimi 
Fryt i ri lidhet ne trupin tim 
Ndersa ti ecen qiellit perzishem si cdo dite...

----------


## blue_crystal

nese jam munduar t'i arratisem magjise qe ekzistenca jote "dikur" aq e dashur per mua ushtronte tek une ... s'ka qene jo per ta mohuar ate... e si do te mundesha valle? Te kam mbajtur ne poret e mia ne frymemarrjet spazmatike te mungeses tende e te kam percjelle venave te mia ne castet e harrimit tim ne prezencen tende te pavetedijshme. 
...gjithmone e kam ditur - "do mbaroje, do varroset diku ne rrenjet e zambakeve te bardhe" por une do buzeqesh mes loteve te trishtimit - se s'i dihet a do puthen me furishem buzeqeshja dhe trishtimi ..........................pershendetje yjori................kujtimet ulen kembekryq ne gjithe qenien time kur lexoj ato qe ke shkruar ti....

----------


## yjori

Kam dale prape rrugeve te perseritjes, e ndoshta po shkel serish te njejtat gjurme te padukshme. Eshte nje rreth, nje karuzel e di? Hipim, rrotullohemi, trullosemi, zbresim prape. Koha shkon, oret mbushin shtratin e mulliri yne bluan te njejtin miell, gjithnje e me te bardhe, gjithnje e me te tejdukshem. Bie si bore mbi mua, me mbulon, me thinj, mbush rrudhat; gazete dikur e shkruar, tani memece si nape.
Merri hieroglifet, shenjat, gardhet e mendimeve e sinoret e gjuhes. Te shuhem ne heshtje, yll endacak qe bie  ndersa ju flini e shihni enderra me zjarre, perndjekje e arratisje.

----------


## blue_crystal

Dhimbje me ngjyra ylberi. Me nje ritual te çmendur e te pafrenueshem gati histerik ngjyrat e kësaj dhimbjeje po verbojne me durim e saktësi,  si skulptori ne gur, frekuencen dhe menyren e mendimeve e dëshirave te mia. Katastrofe. Deshire dhe mendime pa sy. E ku mund te te cojne?! Ridimensionim i trishtimit.  Nuk kam ndeshur krijese me te babëzitur se trishtimi. Ha, ha dhe vetem ha cdo gje qe i del përpara. Sa stomak te forte qe ka. Perzjen te emblat e te kripurat bashke. Krijese e guximshme trishtimi. Kurre se mundi dot buzëqeshja. Buzeqeshje e trishtuar, po. Trishtim i buzëqeshur, jo. E ditet trokasin saktësisht me te njëjtin ritem, me te njejten melodi... u paskan vene syte rrathe te zinj...

----------


## macia_blu

A te kujtohet ... se si dikur te thashe se kisha pare ne enderr Zotin?
Ti me siguri i mban mend enderrat e mija !
I mban? 
Tregomi nga e para.... qe te provoj te ringajllem.
(po ringjallja cfare eshte?)!

----------


## Helena78

Permbi rruge shkrime zogjsh.....Kujtesat e eres.
Kalime te sajat jane hapat e syve, shtrat i zerave te shkelur.... Me nje maske prej gjaku pershkroj mendimin tend te zbrazur....
dhe prej Kujteses se cale udhehiqem ne anet e thyera te dites .... Mbrrijne shtegetimet e fjetura te Henes ......
Zgjohem , zgjohesh ... gjumi yne Gjurme e Trupit tend.... Arratisen fluturimet...

----------


## andreee

> A te kujtohet ... se si dikur te thashe se kisha pare ne enderr Zotin?
> Ti me siguri i mban mend enderrat e mija !
> I mban? 
> Tregomi nga e para.... qe te provoj te ringajllem.
> (po ringjallja cfare eshte?)!



Ringjallja eshte ajo dite kur t'i, une, ai/ajo do te dalim para zotit e te japim llogarine...
Mesa duket t'i heret ke jap llogarine para zotit...
Mos valle je i derguar i "Zotit" hehehehehehe

----------


## yjori

Eshte e kote te gjesh prejardhjen e kujtimeve. Jane si ujet; bien,avullojne,burojne,rrjedhin,mund t`i pish, te futesh brenda, e mos harro se pjesa  jote me e madhe uje eshte. Notojme ne vetvete.
Sot u zhyta thelle deri fund, preka fundin;drita nuk hynte deri aty e perjetova prape te parin kujtim.Symbyllur, dikur ne fillim te vetedijes. E njejta gje sikur te bie te fiket. Vdekja e lindja jane e njejta gje .

----------


## Helena78

S'mund ti le hapur duart e mendimeve, shtrin krahet era e zverdhur e s'ndihem me une. Te shoh dhe syte i ftohe ne deboren e buzeqeshjes tende,  se s'mund te ti takoj syte me mungesen e pangopur qe ndjen gjaku im e qe derdhet qerpikeve.....
Mi lere nder gishtrinj prekjet e pamesuara te lekures tende teksa zveshin ajrin e frymes time ..... 
mi lere dhe shtegeto me pranine tende te pandjere kurre....

----------

